
Safety Implications of Serialization Timing in Autonomous Vehicles (2017) [pdf] - zzulus
https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5a60ec649f8dce866f011db6/t/5ab286da2b6a283afce7d752/1521649372997/Safety-Serialization.pdf
======
zzulus
Author compares different message serialization libraries (protobuf,
capnproto, flatbuffers, etc) using real world data.

